# trimming,



## adam420 (Mar 13, 2009)

when you keep your trimming for bubble hash. do you use all the trimming or just the ones with trichromes? Also when I put my buds in a brown paper bag I get some pisties left behind can that also be use for bubble hash?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 13, 2009)

Well the better the trim the better the hash so its up too you, I personally only use the finest frostiest trim and bud.  

Sure dump that bottom of the bag stuff in your hash or better yet your bowl.


----------



## adam420 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm myself just learning about trichromes, that is what I thought I just wanted to hear that. So I guess pisties would have trichromes on them too? I read that bubble hash is made out of trim, it's cheap crap hash. what precent of bud/trim do you recomend to make decent hash. trying to make the wife some hash, she doen't like the weed. thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 13, 2009)

Bubble hash can be some of the finest hash, only cheap crap hash if thats what you use to make it.

Use as much of the best stuff your willing to part with, me I have tons of "popcorn buds" and nice trim leaves so I use mostly that.


----------



## adam420 (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks growdude


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 13, 2009)

Full Melt:

Use wet, fresh frozen trim.
Don't use the drill at high speed.
More, shorter batches/run's
More bud than not gets good stuff.

Good luck. I am sure you will be happy with whatever results you get. We always are, unless somehow paint chips got into the trim...then it's a bummer...


----------

